

Dog Finder Api for Developers - resca79
http://www.dog-finder.org/api-for-developers
Fetch the list of lost and found dogs ordered by distance and put the data in your web page
======
resca79
With this api you can get the list of lost and found dogs and put the fetched
data where you want. For example you can add this data in your web page like a
small banner. In this way every visitors could know the list of dogs of their
zone

